# Tennis Balls for the Dryer



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

My dryer balls have begun to break apart; and I can't afford new one's; so I bought some tennis balls; and they work great. But does anyone have any idea's on how to get the "tennis ball smell" out of them? I know it'll wear off eventually; but in the meantime, all my clothes are coming out smelling like this and I'd like to try and eliminate that aweful rubbery smell faster.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

subbing


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

They're essentially plastic. Plastic + heat releases chemicals that cause smells. I don't know that they will ever stop responding to the heat.


----------



## julie anne (Mar 28, 2006)

I've had really good luck with using a ball of foil (I crumble it up, not super tightly). It works just as well as dryer balls IMHO. And they're recyclable


----------



## lillydilly (Mar 13, 2008)

What do the balls do? I've never heard of balls in a dryer. Do they help take wrinkles out? I mainly use my dryer just for that purpose, just stick things in for a few minutes when they first come out of the washer, then line dry. But if the balls make it work better, I'd love to try it. Is that what they're for?
Thanks
Lily


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillydilly* 
What do the balls do?...

Basically; they help separate your wet clothes to allow the air to flow through them better. Sounds to me like you're hang-drying or something; which really makes the balls useless. I use them because we have pay-machines here; and I can put in about 1.5 loads out of the washer and they still come dry; thus giving me more for my money and using less energy. It's also said that it helps take the static electricity out of your clothing; but I didn't find that to be the case with the dryer balls; and haven't figured out if this is true for the tennis balls yet; as I've only used them once so far.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
They're essentially plastic...

I know the dryer balls are plastic (they didn't smell); but I thought the tennis balls were rubber...?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *julie anne* 
I've had really good luck with using a ball of foil (I crumble it up, not super tightly). It works just as well as dryer balls IMHO. And they're recyclable

Are you talking about aluminium foil? If so; can you re-use them? And, are you sure aluminium foil is recyclable? I didn't think it was!

Thanks for the input so far!


----------



## julie anne (Mar 28, 2006)

Foil is definitely recyclable, but from your siggy, you're in Canada, so am not sure what your recycling laws are. We have comingled recyclables (paper, certain plastics, boxes, aluminum (foil), tin, etc).

As for if it's reusable, I found it wasn't as effective for static electricity if I tried using it more than once. For fluffing, the ball was definitely a tighter ball after a load, so you'd have to see if it gave you the effect you're looking for. HTH.


----------



## lillydilly (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Blu razberri... I've never come across anyone doing it over here in Aust, but probably we mainly hang dry here because of our climate.
But on holidays we use coin operated dryers, which works out expensive. So, that's good to know it might shorten the drying time. I'll be trying it out.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
I know the dryer balls are plastic (they didn't smell); but I thought the tennis balls were rubber...?

In theory they're rubber. But in actuality, very few things are actually made of natural rubber. They're synthetic. And a quick Wiki search on rubber turned up:

Quote:

Most rubber ... if it is heated and cooled it is degraded...


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah, real rubber (latex) is likely not a problem, but these days most 'rubber' is synthetic, and made of PVC which is pretty icky stuff







I don't want it heated near my clothes.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Now this is a new thing for me. I have used tennis balls for years and I don't remember a smell.

Though, we use them only for comforters and pillows...things that need to be fluffed up in the dryer. Otherwise I really see no benefit personally


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis33* 
yeah, real rubber (latex) is likely not a problem, but these days most 'rubber' is synthetic, and made of PVC which is pretty icky stuff







I don't want it heated near my clothes.

Great...now I'm freaking paranoid about it. I mean, thanks for sharing though. It's just that I need to use them; though less often now that I have a room I can hang-dry clothes in without it being right in the middle of the way. But I'm too broke not to use them.







There's always something to worry about; isn't there?


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

i'd never heard of dryer balls before...but just a quick search brought up some scary information on them. according to Treehugger:

Quote:

The concept behind them is well-meaning: The dryer balls are meant to take the place of fabric softeners, which recent studies have revealed contain cancer-causing and neurotoxic solvents such as toluene and styrene. What the manufacturers fail to mention, however, is that the the polyvinyl chloride (PVC) material the supposedly "nontoxic" dryer balls are made of is one of the most poisonous plastics ever created, posing great environmental and health hazards in its manufacture, product life, and disposal.
i'm going to assume tennis balls would be just as bad...so maybe the foil is the better way to go..







that's just my 2 cents and i haven't done thorough research at all, so please let me know if my information is off base!


----------



## EarthWoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catballou24* 
i'd never heard of dryer balls before...but just a quick search brought up some scary information on them. according to Treehugger:

i'm going to assume tennis balls would be just as bad...so maybe the foil is the better way to go..







that's just my 2 cents and i haven't done thorough research at all, so please let me know if my information is off base!









I believe that is for Nellie's Dryer Balls (just checked that site), but that's still very scary to think! We've been using those balls for a little while now -the blue ones that they sell in Canada - not sure who makes them - haven't ever really worked very well for us. After doing a search on how to remove the static cling naturally, I came across a suggestion. I tried it, and it works pretty well:

Take a face cloth and run it under water so it's completely soaked. After wringing it out, put a bit of Ecover (natural fabric softener - plant based) onto the wash cloth. Throw it in the dryer with your wet clothes and it will naturally take the static out.

As for dry time, your best bet is to use the portable clothes racks. If you put it over a heat vent, your clothes should be dry in a few hours - so I'd recommend doing it at night when it's not in the way.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mumkenna&lucas (Aug 29, 2007)

We have these http://hyenacart.com/FluffBalls/index.php?c=0&p=70354 LOVE them!! I want more!!


----------



## EarthWoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumkenna&lucas* 
We have these http://hyenacart.com/FluffBalls/index.php?c=0&p=70354 LOVE them!! I want more!!

Thanks for the link Mumkenna&lucas!!
It says they're all sold out though


----------



## JackieR (Sep 12, 2006)

I've used racquetball balls and they haven't left that foul tennis smell. I only use them for things that require fluffing, however, to make sure they're completely dry (down jackets, down blankets, etc.)

Jackie


----------

